# Andersen Casement Window Cracks



## Jeremy66 (Mar 4, 2015)

I have Andersen Casement Windows on my house (built in 88 so assume they are that old). They are cracking on the outside frame where the corners meet.

How should I go about fixing this issue?


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

That window has been exposed to some _SERIOUS , MERCILESS_ solar energy ! The vinyl is cooked (unrepairable IMO) . 
I would start saving for new windows at some point in the future (preferably metal clad ones !:huh:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Agree with "dd", window is toast. The old Andersen's were just double pane units. No low e, no argon gas. So no reason to keep the window or the sashes.
I've never seen an Andersen window act like that. I put in Terre tone windows in my old house in 1983 and they look fine.
Where do you live?


----------



## Jeremy66 (Mar 4, 2015)

Cetral Illinois. That one is by far the worse, although a few other have smaller cracks that I assume will eventually get worse.

I dont have the funds to have new windows installed right now. Can I use caulk to keep out the elements until I get them replaced?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Jeremy66 said:


> Can I use caulk to keep out the elements until I get them replaced?


Use a silicone caulk. Also caulk anywhere the caulk is falling out after you remove the loose material.
Wait to caulk until you know the area is dry. The caulk won't adhere well to a wet substrate.


----------

